# I asked a guy out for coffee



## arntk519 (Jun 24, 2009)

I know this guy isn't into chicks... but I asked him out for coffee or a drink anyway and I made it sound like more of a networking deal. He never actually said the word "no" (which surprised me), but he did say that he's busy with his job currently. He did tell me though that if I ever need anything I can always ask him when I see him.

I'm so naive though... I can't tell if that means he's open to us hanging out in the future, or if he wants me to leave him alone.

Any thoughts? oh by the way it took me a month and a half to work up to asking him out.


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats for being able to do it  Sounds kinda confusing though. Sounds he might not have gotten you only meant socially though, sounds a bit standoffish to me.


----------



## arntk519 (Jun 24, 2009)

yeah...I don't know what to do next ? what to tell him ?


----------



## illlaymedown (Oct 6, 2009)

Maybe try explaining you meant as friends only and you didn't mean it to come off as anything else....just in case he did take it the wrong way. Explain why you wanna hang. People always have that confusion when someone of the opposite sex asks to hang out, never really know what that means unless it's spelled out most of the time.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

maybe he doesn't know that you know he's gay???


----------



## JMX (Feb 26, 2008)

There needs to be more women like you out there.

I just hope our society changes towards a more gender-balanced environment. In other words, I hope girls start asking guys out just as frequently as the other way around.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

JMX said:


> There needs to be more women like you out there.
> 
> I just hope our society changes towards a more gender-balanced environment. In other words, I hope girls start asking guys out just as frequently as the other way around.


:yes

Congrats on doing it anyway, it takes a lot of guts to do that.


----------



## solasum (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes, congratulations. I'd be too nervous to.


----------



## zendog78 (Jan 27, 2010)

I would leave it for now, maybe ask him about if he has a boyfriend so he knows your not asking him out. Try again later. Read between the lines dude, you should be able to see how he's feeling


----------

